# WarRock Problem PLEASE HELP QUICK!!!



## dabagel1 (Mar 30, 2008)

when i try to install WarRock a window pops up and saids:

Setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

I have a video on YouTube so you can see what i mean

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z9TYTlsbq50

PLEASE HELP!!! Thank-you :grin:


----------

